# Woodpecker One-time tools



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Any fans of the Woodpecker One-Time tools? I bought the 12" standard/center rule several months ago, and really like it. The centering scale is great.

I just came across their saddle t-sqaures and they look like a great mark up tool. I'm thinking of getting one before they disapear for good. After 4 years they decided to make another run of them. Ordering deadline is Dec 4th (March 2018 delivery)


----------

